# Northern Minnesota Haunters?



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Just curious if there are any haunters in the Northern Minnesota - Northwest Wisconsin area. I see a lot of haunters in the twin cities but what about those of us in the Duluth-Superior area? Am I all alone?

HELLOOOOO??????? :voorhees:


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm in st. cloud, its between the cities and duluth.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

So there's 2 of us? hhmmm...kinda lonely huh?! Are Minnesotans not much for Halloween or what?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well you live in hell are you surprised??? LMAO. My mother in law lives there so im definate that the devil resides in bamigi..or how ever you spell it.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

LMAO!!! If not Bemidgi...probably somewhere near there. But see, I'm not a native - I'm originally from Oklahoma. So for me living in Minnesota, right around mid-winter I start thinking the 100+ degree days with 100% humidity weren't all that bad.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I live in Oklahoma now, and for the record, we haven't hit a 100 all year.


hee hee hee


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

gotta be lovin' that! where in OK are ya? I'm originally from Tulsa but was stationed in Altus - which by the way isn't quite Hell...but you can see it from there!


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't mean to zombify this dead thread, Hawkshillhaunter, but I am in the Duluth area. From Duluth, now live in Cloquet but work in West Duluth near Menards. Check your PM for an invite to help me organize some kind of make/take up here in the frozen wastelands.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Right on Bilbo! Great to have another "frozen halloween freak" around here! Would love to do a make-n-take! I've been jealous of those crazy NJ folks who seem to have one every month!!!


----------



## MrTrick (Sep 28, 2007)

One West Duluth Haunter right here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not real close to you, but I'm located along I94 right in between Alexandria and Fergus Falls. I've never seen anyone in any surrounding towns around me that do anything really for Halloween. Kids love my house and through word of mouth, I now have tots from 30-40 miles away coming to my house.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Duluth Haunters - anybody know if the Glensheen Mansion still does the night tours the week of Halloween?


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

St paul here. not north but still MN.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Fridley MN here


----------

